# Help With 721 Install



## Ron Castro (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi Guys. Been lurking here for quite a while and need a bit of help from all you experts.

I just purchased a 721 from allsat.com. It will be delivered by Wed. 7/17.

I have been following all posts in this group and the Tech group and I can't find the solution to my particular problem. I have the dish 500 w/dual LNB's and 4 receivers. I would like to replace my 7200 with the 721. I have called Dish and every local dealer that they gave me and no one agrees on how to install this box. Most insist that I have to purchase another dish w/dual LNBs and run the two lines to the 721. I asked about cascading my 64 switch with another and was told that this would deteriorate the signal and that 64 switches are almost impossible to find.

Are any of you guys that have bought or are buying a 721 using 4 receivers? If so,how are you integrating the 721 into your system? I am not a do-it-yourself person so any advice that begins with "..get a ladder" ain't gonna happen. 

Since the 721 is so new, how can all the local dealers/installers know what they are doing? 

Any ideas out there? I hope I didn't just buy a very expensive paper weight.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hello Ron, and welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:

I don't think that you've purchased a very expensive paperweight. And, you definitely aren't the only one with this issue. Cascading 2 SW64s to output to more than 4 receivers doesn't (or at least shouldn't if installed properly) degrade the signal. You might lose a couple of points of signal strength, but I don't think it'd be noticible. Now, SW64's are becoming harder to come by. One of the users here, Pro-Com has advertised them as available now for $130 including shipping. That's a good deal.

Your second option will be to upgrade your lnbs and switch to the new dishpro line - I believe you'll be able to cascade sw34s together to get 5 lines out. But, other than a few people getting the dishpro lnbs and switch with their new 721 system, there haven't been a lot of reports about that equipment being readily available yet. Probably will be in the next month or so, though. 

Those are really your only 2 options, other than disconnecting one of your 4 receivers at the moment and using the line from it as your second line to the 721.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

One other option presents itself - you could just put up another Dish500.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't think the SW64 is going to be the issue to find. I think the Dummy Loads are going to be the hardest. I hardly ever see them for sale.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

www.dishdepot.com - look in accessories. Or check with your local dealer.


----------



## Ron Castro (Jul 12, 2002)

Thank you for your responses. It sounds like they put the box out before the correct equipment is available.
I live in NY and the list of dealers/installers given to me by Dish was extensive. Not one of these places had a clue how to connect a 721. I'm still waiting for a very nice guy to call be back when he learns this new trick.
As it stands, I guess I'll go with the place that wants to put up another dish just to feed the 721 and I'll keep the dishplayer (w/120 hd) in place so I can watch all the stuff I've been recording these last few months.
Unless anyone has any further suggestions, I'll go ahead with this plan and let you guys know how it all turns out. Oh! one more thing, This new separate dish will end up having the two cables needed for the 721, Won't it?
Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a similar question but not so complicated. I want to install a 721 and a Dishplayer on my Dish 500. What I figure is that I need three lines but the Dish 500 only provides 2. What do I need?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

David, your problem is simpler to fix. You need to get a Quad Lnb which will provide you with four outputs.


----------



## virtualsmith (Jul 16, 2002)

DavidG, or you could get a SW44 switch to hook up to your Dish500 and split the 2 lines into 4 to feed up to four tuners. That is exactly what I'm doing, I have a 7200 DP and I'm adding a 721.
In hindsight, it looks like it would be easier to get a QuadLNB that has a built in SW44 switch, but I didn't find out about that until after my winning Ebay bid on a SW44 switch.
If someone needs a SW44 switch, I can seel you the one I just bought and I'd get a QuadLNB.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Since your D500 provides only two lines you have a Twin LNBF. You have two choices:

1.) A quad LNBF
2.) Two dual LNBFs, plus an SW44 switch


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Quads are getting pretty scarce right now. I would recommend Ron go with the Dishpro equipment and that David put up a quad.


----------

